# -SD vs -HD Model ID



## tonytony24 (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi I've checked all thoughout the forum and can't find the difference between a VIP211 with a model ID of VIP211-HD and VIP211-SD. Is there a difference between the two Model ID's? thanks


----------



## intrac (Apr 2, 2006)

As far asI know, there is only 1 VIP-211, and it supports both HD and SD.


----------



## tonytony24 (Aug 9, 2007)

yeah... the model type is the same but under system info, I heard some ppl has a model ID of VIP211-HD and VIP211-SD. just wondering if one meant std def and high def?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If I recall correctly, the -SD units are those that have not been activated for HD, either by subscribing to the appropriate HD package or paying the $6 fee.


----------

